# Record December Temperatures



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Has it been exceptionally warm in other areas of Spain for the last few days? Málaga recorded its highest December temperature since records began on Wednesday, 24.8C and yesterday was very warm as well. I remember that at this time last year it was the complete opposite, a spell of very cold weather and we were talking on here about snow (in Madrid) cold houses and high electricity bills. From one extreme to another.









Málaga capital supera la temperatura más alta registrada en diciembre y roza los 25 grados


La estación del Centro Meteorológico de Málaga capital alcanzó este miércoles una máxima de 24,8 grados En Coín los termómetros subieron a los 25,9º El récord estaba en 24,6º del 12 de diciembre de 1998




www.malagahoy.es


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Has it been exceptionally warm in other areas of Spain for the last few days? Málaga recorded its highest December temperature since records began on Wednesday, 24.8C and yesterday was very warm as well. I remember that at this time last year it was the complete opposite, a spell of very cold weather and we were talking on here about snow (in Madrid) cold houses and high electricity bills. From one extreme to another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been exceptionally warm here in Benidorm for the last several days, and nights!!
I was having a drink on the Lavante prom a couple of days ago and it was like a summers day. Yesterday however was totally different, although it was fairly warm we had thick fog coming in from the sea which enveloped the whole area for the day. Had an eerie feeling.....

Steve


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> It's been exceptionally warm here in Benidorm for the last several days, and nights!!
> I was having a drink on the Lavante prom a couple of days ago and it was like a summers day. Yesterday however was totally different, although it was fairly warm we had thick fog coming in from the sea which enveloped the whole area for the day. Had an eerie feeling.....
> 
> Steve


I had seen that fog forecast for our area too. We had spent the day in Nerja and left before it came in there (was a beautiful day, as you say like summer) but by the time we got to Torre del Mar it was thick there, did not reach us 5km inland until a bit later. It cleared later, around midnight, but was here again this morning, is clearing a bit now the sun is burning it off. Hope it isn't foggy again tonight or we won't be able to see any fireworks from the roof!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Here in Jávea we had a high of 23.7º on 26/12 and nights have been especially mild. 

A FB memory popped up yesterday that we had had an overnight low of below zero this time last year.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Yesterday was a very beautiful day in Asturias. My wife and I did the Ruta de las Xanas. It was a little chilly in the mountains. It was all worthwhile because I was able to spot a Xana near a waterfall!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It’s 21 degrees here in Cadiz. Not unusual for this time of year. But we desperately need more rain, the reservoirs are nearly empty.

I heard the U.K. was expecting the warmest NYE on record. Enjoy it, those of you who are there!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I know it's quite warm in Manchester today for this time of year (14C) but it's going to be raining there for the next 7 days at least. Nothing new there then!


----------



## Retired to Basque country (Dec 13, 2021)

For the last 18 days we have had unusually mild weather with cloudless blue skies in Bizkaia, averaging 18ºC and seemingly set to continue another few days. Problem is the plants don't know what to do.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

15ºC here in Somerset.


----------



## Retired to Basque country (Dec 13, 2021)

Alcalaina said:


> It’s 21 degrees here in Cadiz. Not unusual for this time of year. But we desperately need more rain, the reservoirs are nearly empty.
> 
> I heard the U.K. was expecting the warmest NYE on record. Enjoy it, those of you who are there!


For what predictions are worth, I'd say that a Minister of Water is urgently needed in Spain; preferably a woman as they are _perhaps_ less likely to be tempted by corruption. Our reservoirs are pretty full, thanks to a very wet 3 weeks straddling Nov/Dec. But a pipeline linking the north to the south would be politically dynamite!


----------



## Tricky Dicky (Oct 24, 2018)

Hit 21 today in Kefalonia. Clear, blue skies and nothing more than a gentle breeze.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

attardpf said:


> For what predictions are worth, I'd say that a Minister of Water is urgently needed in Spain; preferably a woman as they are _perhaps_ less likely to be tempted by corruption. Our reservoirs are pretty full, thanks to a very wet 3 weeks straddling Nov/Dec. But a pipeline linking the north to the south would be politically dynamite!


That made me laugh, some of Spain's most corrupt politicians have been women.

But yes, the idea has been suggested and rejected many times.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The mismanagement of water supplies here is incredible. The reservoir which serves my area is currently less than 18% full and we have been in a drought situation for more than two years - but only very recently have any restrictions been introduced on the amount of water allowed to be used for irrigation for agricultural purposes, and no restrictions at all on domestic water use. Pipelines from reservoirs West of Málaga which at times have been so full that water has had to be released from them and wasted have been talked about for years but nothing has actually been done. I read a report recently which said that only 10% of recycled water from plants in Málaga province is actually used, the other 90% is just discharged into the sea. Every year more than more crops like mangoes and avocados which need intensive irrigation are planted, which makes the situation worse. The people responsible obviously have a bad case of ostrich syndrome.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> The mismanagement of water supplies here is incredible. The reservoir which serves my area is currently less than 18% full and we have been in a drought situation for more than two years - but only very recently have any restrictions been introduced on the amount of water allowed to be used for irrigation for agricultural purposes, and no restrictions at all on domestic water use. Pipelines from reservoirs West of Málaga which at times have been so full that water has had to be released from them and wasted have been talked about for years but nothing has actually been done. I read a report recently which said that only 10% of recycled water from plants in Málaga province is actually used, the other 90% is just discharged into the sea. Every year more than more crops like mangoes and avocados which need intensive irrigation are planted, which makes the situation worse. The people responsible obviously have a bad case of ostrich syndrome.


Irrigation (black) water here is dirt cheap. My FIL pays around €18 a year for his and he has around 30 trees, loads of shrubs, my veg patch and he refills the pool as it evaporates in the summer...
The reservoir up at Guadalest has not been full for a couple of years (not that we get ours from there) its all destined for the coast resorts.. Total capacity is 13 billion litres...

I will do my tour guide bit..









Guadalest Reservoir ⭐️ Complete Guide ⭐️ 2023


The ultimate guide to Guadalest Reservoir in Alicante (Spain). How to get there, things to do, where to eat, accommodation & more useful tips.




www.wildswimmingholes.com





And today it was 21c and we sat on the roof terrace watching the rescue helicopter buzz around the Sleeping Lion Mountain (probably some stupid walkers again)...


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

It does not bode well for summer or indeed the future


----------



## Retired to Basque country (Dec 13, 2021)

Lynn R said:


> The mismanagement of water supplies here is incredible. The reservoir which serves my area is currently less than 18% full and we have been in a drought situation for more than two years - but only very recently have any restrictions been introduced on the amount of water allowed to be used for irrigation for agricultural purposes, and no restrictions at all on domestic water use. Pipelines from reservoirs West of Málaga which at times have been so full that water has had to be released from them and wasted have been talked about for years but nothing has actually been done. I read a report recently which said that only 10% of recycled water from plants in Málaga province is actually used, the other 90% is just discharged into the sea. Every year more than more crops like mangoes and avocados which need intensive irrigation are planted, which makes the situation worse. The people responsible obviously have a bad case of ostrich syndrome.


I remember seeing in Castilla y Leon a rain gun irrigating wheat, something that in the UK doesn't ever happen. And in June too. 
Methinks there should be a consultation at Ministerial level as to the stupidity of growing non-sustainable crops or crops that need so much water as to be damaging to the water levels. Obviously farmers have to make a living, but subsidies should reflect the use of the land and environment.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

I have just seen a post on my FBook timeline from today last year, where the car warned me of a risk of ice 
Today its supposed to get into the low 20's c. 
I'm building a home weather station and the UV index is up at around 5 (the UV sensor is sat in the sun on the window ledge testing)

There are lots of adverts around here about planting Mango and Avocado trees, supposedly with grants available. Both of these use way more water than the original crops of Nispero (which lots were left to rot on the trees last year).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Barriej said:


> I have just seen a post on my FBook timeline from today last year, where the car warned me of a risk of ice
> Today its supposed to get into the low 20's c.
> I'm building a home weather station and the UV index is up at around 5 (the UV sensor is sat in the sun on the window ledge testing)
> 
> There are lots of adverts around here about planting Mango and Avocado trees, supposedly with grants available. Both of these use way more water than the original crops of Nispero (which lots were left to rot on the trees last year).


Mango and avocado are valuable export crops, also dragon-fruit (pitaya) which are now being grown here, Sadly not the case with nisperos (which I personally really like). Perhaps someone should be promoting them as a superfood? That would make them much more profitable!

The new version of the PAC (EU common agricultural policy) is supposed to place more emphasis on sustainability, but I can't imagine there will be much difference on the ground. The Andalusian agribusinessmen are already protesting against it.


----------

